# My Tanks



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

i havent posted any pics of my tanks so i figured i would








[/URL][/IMG]
a 30 gal i am not really 100% sure on what i am doing with it just yet. currently it has some guppies growing out, a couple of kuhili loaches, some plecos and a couple of oil cats








[/URL][/IMG]
my tang cichlid tanks....currently home to 4 lemon cichlids








[/URL][/IMG]
10 gal guppy tank








[/URL][/IMG]
10 gal home for 2 female bettas and some danios and tetras








[/URL][/IMG]
wifes 30 gal tank...home to elephant nose fish, barbs and tetras








[/URL][/IMG]
20 gal community tank


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

just a couple of pics of the wifes elephantnose fish








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nice stuff  So are you both in the hobby together??


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice elephantnose fish


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> nice stuff  So are you both in the hobby together??


i started out alone in the hobby but after a few trips to the lfs she started planning...


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

shark said:


> nice elephantnose fish


that is one of the 2 small ones we got not too long ago....the other one is probably twice the size


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You musn't have a dog... that one tank looks like it is in a perfect low location to become a dogs water bowl... I know cause Jaz (the dog in my avatar) uses my 40gal for just that purpose... must taste better than the water in her bowl.

Nice tanks!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats funny my cat always drinks out of my 20gal that is on my dresser.

nice tanks


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i would luv to see that one... if you have a pic


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The tanks look great 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> You musn't have a dog... that one tank looks like it is in a perfect low location to become a dogs water bowl... I know cause Jaz (the dog in my avatar) uses my 40gal for just that purpose... must taste better than the water in her bowl.
> 
> Nice tanks!


I can picture that lol 
well its much better then the toilet ....i hate it when the dogs do that!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

verry sorry shaggy .....was a very hectic day yesterday .
and got a little side tract after I looked at your tanks .
(someone was kind enough to POINT it out TO ME ))

Really nice tanks , I really like the gravel , it all goes together ..

Those are neat fish!
my daughter and I were looking at them together (very late last night), she loves pams fish!!!

we want some now !!!


sorry if I offended you S


----------

